# Oh me oh my



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

A couple years ago my FIL wanted a small room addition on his house(double wide). He asked me and I told him what he needed in the way of a permit and how it should be built. 

Well, none of it was any good, who needs a permit? Who needs footings? Who needs to pay me $25/hr to do it? So he hired a kid he knew who had worked building with his dad for a summer.

For some odd reason, the roof leaked almost right away(had to wait a week or so for some rain). So here I am now, replacing the roof with a real one.





































As I was working, I noticed the wall with the door in it was hanging over the floor quite a bit just to the left of the door, gave it a kick and the whole thing moved in about 3 inches to where it was supposed to be. I put some nails in it.

BTW, the BI stopped by a year ago because he noticed this being built, stop work and the FIL got a permit.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I tore off the whole thing, soggy, moldy insulation included, and set trusses which we ordered a few months ago.

I framed the tie in on top of the shingles so as to not have to replace more shingles than necessary. I will run my saw along the valley to cut the shingles back 1 1/2 or 2", carefully pull all the staples from the ends of the shingles and slide my ice and water and shingles under the existing shingles.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The new guy isn't much better than the old guy. 

1. inadequate slope for shingles
2. existing shingles are past their useful life
3. shingles under rvs gable need to be removed, properly cut, so new shingles can be installed. Of course this cannot be done with the existing worn-out shingles.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

thom said:


> The new guy isn't much better than the old guy.
> 
> 1. inadequate slope for shingles
> 2. existing shingles are past their useful life
> 3. shingles under rvs gable need to be removed, properly cut, so new shingles can be installed. Of course this cannot be done with the existing worn-out shingles.


It is for his FIL, who he already said was cheap.

Why does it matter to you about the pitch?
Did you fail to see the roof pitch on the manufactured house?

Damn dude.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

thom said:


> The new guy isn't much better than the old guy.
> 
> 1. inadequate slope for shingles
> 2. existing shingles are past their useful life
> 3. shingles under rvs gable need to be removed, properly cut, so new shingles can be installed. Of course this cannot be done with the existing worn-out shingles.


You're in New Mexico..................
This is typical of Manufactured homes of which there are a lot up here in the North Country

I think you're doing a nice job for the cheap SOB FIL

Hell....... look at the outbuildings!!!:w00t:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks good Shane:thumbup: In that first pic it almost looks like the old roof is sloped toward the house!:laughing:



Dave


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You did read this part:


shanekw1 said:


> and the FIL got a permit.


So it passed inspection :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The new guy isn't much better than the old guy.
> 
> 1. inadequate slope for shingles
> 2. existing shingles are past their useful life
> 3. shingles under rvs gable need to be removed, properly cut, so new shingles can be installed. Of course this cannot be done with the existing worn-out shingles.


Its a trailer....if it don't leak I think its an improvement.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

thom said:


> The new guy isn't much better than the old guy.
> 
> 1. inadequate slope for shingles
> 2. existing shingles are past their useful life
> 3. shingles under rvs gable need to be removed, properly cut, so new shingles can be installed. Of course this cannot be done with the existing worn-out shingles.


1. All trailers are shingled, 1 1/2:12 slope, no paper under them and a layer of saran wrap and tar at the eaves. The 2:12 slope I installed with Ice and Water and 30 lb felt will be just wonderful, thank you.:thumbsup:

2. duh. Cheap old bastid says they have a few more years in them, I agree. Yes, they should be replaced but they are not being replaced.

3. Did you miss the part where I said the shingles will be cut back 1 1/2 to 2 inches from the valley, with the ice and water, paper and shingles slid under the old roof? Not the first time I've done this. I used to be a roofer, you know.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hell....... look at the outbuildings!!!:w00t:


He did that garage roof himself a couple years ago, I will be re doing it this fall as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> Not the first time I've done this.


Are you sure????



:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Are you sure????
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


I'm not 'Trailer Park Boy' for nothing, you know.







:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hey Shane...*

I know what your dealing with..been there,done that. There was not much more you could do considering the budget you were given...It is a much better job, thanks to your work,than what the hack did...nice work Shane.:thumbup:.keep it up:thumbsup: 
Brian


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

looks good Shane. The buildings in the back of the photos are your next project......rrrruuuunnnnnnn :laughing:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Shane's back in the trailer biz.All is right with the world!


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it modified so you can add wheels under the addition if he decides to relocate? :w00t: God i hate working on trailers, have one customer that we added a garage, an addition, put trusses over the damn thing and finally got around to siding it this winter. Its now like the taj mahol of trailers. I cant believe they attach the electric service to the side of the trailer, around here if it comes in on wheels, even if its a double wide with foundation the service has to be on a pole with a disconnect.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> Is it modified so you can add wheels under the addition if he decides to relocate? :w00t: God i hate working on trailers, have one customer that we added a garage, an addition, put trusses over the damn thing and finally got around to siding it this winter. Its now like the taj mahol of trailers. I cant believe they attach the electric service to the side of the trailer, around here if it comes in on wheels, even if its a double wide with foundation the service has to be on a pole with a disconnect.


 
I know where a trailer is with a pole just like your talking about, the pole snapped off at the ground because its so rotten, and they tied it off with rope to the hurricane strap.  

Its not a nice rope either, the hurricane strap pulls away from the side of the trailer at least 6 inches where its tied off. 

:w00t: 

The power company keeps reading that meter though, and keeps it live, if they shut it down they would loose money,...:whistling


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Lipstick meet pig.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Mellison said:


> Lipstick meet pig.


I think i could deal with the view though.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

That's a creative method for framing the flat roof though. Double every other rafter? 

Do me a favor and PLEASE put some felt on the walls. It's driving me nuts, the bare sheathing.


----------

